# Sky After Dorian



## K9Kirk (Sep 13, 2019)

A pic of the sky in Ruskin, Fl. a couple days after Dorian.


----------



## edsland (Sep 13, 2019)

Cool cloud


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Sep 13, 2019)

Really neat!


----------



## Jeff15 (Sep 14, 2019)

Amazing sky..............


----------



## K9Kirk (Sep 14, 2019)

edsland said:


> Cool cloud





Dean_Gretsch said:


> Really neat!





Jeff15 said:


> Amazing sky..............



Thanks! It was pretty cool.


----------

